# Silverstone Tundra TD02-E/TD03-E: Günstigere AiO-Wakü-Neuauflage



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Februar 2015)

*Silverstone Tundra TD02-E/TD03-E: Günstigere AiO-Wakü-Neuauflage*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Silverstone Tundra TD02-E/TD03-E: Günstigere AiO-Wakü-Neuauflage*

					Silverstone hat eine Neuauflage seiner TD02- und TD03-Kühler der Tundra-Serie angekündigt, die nunmehr mit E-Suffixen daherkommt. Änderungen gibt es vorwiegend beim Radiator, der nun ohne Umhüllung auskommt und dünner ausfällt. Die günstigeren Produktionskosten spiegeln sich in der offiziellen Preisempfehlung wider.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Silverstone Tundra TD02-E/TD03-E: Günstigere AiO-Wakü-Neuauflage*


----------



## sinchilla (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Silverstone Tundra TD02-E/TD03-E: Günstigere AiO-Wakü-Neuauflage*

die alte version fand ich zumindest optisch ganz gut die neue kann man mit dem wort "billig" recht gut definieren. da wurde der cost reduction song aber sehr laut geplärrt.


----------

